# FRIDAY !3th ?????????????



## Steve (Mar 13, 2015)

Are you scared of Friday the 13th ???? 
This (below) is the term used for those scared by a Friday 13th...


paraskavedekatriaphobia.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm staying under my bed with my iPad for the day...


----------



## oldman (Mar 13, 2015)

We had pilots that would not fly on Friday the 13th. I also saw reports that fewer passengers fly on this day than any other.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

I've always liked Friday the 13th..  It's been a lucky day for me.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hmmm, care to tell us why, QS?


----------



## Shirley (Mar 13, 2015)

I have never found it to particularly lucky or unlucky. However, I do make a cross if a black cat runs across the road in front of my car. I'm not superstitious, it just seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmmm, care to tell us why, QS?



Actually it's the number 13 that's lucky for me.. not necessarily Friday.. although my very first airplane flight was in 1979 on Friday the 13th..  

Let's see..  I got engaged on May the 13th

My first child was born on December 13th.... NOT the same year before you comment Ralphy!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Doesn't mean anything to me.  I have flown on Friday the 13th.  No big deal.  Plane didn't crash.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

It doesn't matter to me or stop me from doing anything, but I always notice it is Fri. 13th, the media won't let us forget it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Cookie said:


> It doesn't matter to me or stop me from doing anything, but I always notice it is Fri. 13th, the media won't let us forget it.



Same here.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 13, 2015)

OK, I did some calculating but I'm going to let it pass...


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> OK, I did some calculating but I'm going to let it pass...



5/13/67     12/13/69

NOW..  count on fingers AND your toes


----------



## Cole Slaw (Mar 13, 2015)

Today, I'm going to find a black cat and walk under a ladder while smashing some mirrors.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

there ya go......... I think I'll look at pictures of black cats and ladders, but I draw the line at smashing mirrors, we're out of bandaids. LOL


----------



## Glinda (Mar 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I've always liked Friday the 13th..  It's been a lucky day for me.



Me too.  I went on my very first job interview on Friday the 13th.  I was hired and started work on the 17th.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

I walked under a ladder, carrying a down turned horse shoe, after having a black cat cross my path to say, I think the date is lucky!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

Glinda said:


> *Me too.  I went on my very first job interview on Friday the  13th.  I was hired and started work on the 17th and fired on the  18th!.*



You did what?


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

It never mattered following the rules of safety fables, so, no, doesn't matter one way or the other, just another day on the calendar to me.fff:

:fingerscrossed::hide:  If it wasn't for bad luck, i'd have no luck.   

And then again, when I was about 7 a gypsy did put a curse on me.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 13, 2015)

Knock on wood I've never been superstitious at all.


----------



## avrp (Mar 13, 2015)

Nah...


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> Knock on wood I've never been superstitious at all.


 Me neither *Cross my fingers*


----------



## Paul James (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday the thirteenth is what you believe and that makes it happen. If you believe it's good or bad then that's what you believe and it will Happen. Paul


----------



## Cole Slaw (Mar 13, 2015)

cookie said:


> there ya go......... I think i'll look at pictures of black cats and ladders, but i draw the line at smashing mirrors, we're out of bandaids. Lol



lol


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

OMG !  And I have a dental appt. @ 2 PM today.  Think I should cancel?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a few superstitions,but not Friday the 13th. I actually love it. My Dad was born on a Friday the 13th and he was the best Dad in the world. Today would have been his Birthday. He was born,March 13th ,1914


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2015)

I should have known better than to take my car in to the mechanic for a strange sound on Friday the 13th......$638 later......


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't pay any attention to it at all.


----------



## drifter (Mar 13, 2015)

I haven't been our of the house.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm still under my bed, thumb in mouth, waiting.....waiting.....waiting....


----------



## Glinda (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You did what?



Jim, you obviously knew this private information about my firing and took the liberty of changing my post!  I'm so mortified!  But how did you know???  I know you used to live in San Diego - were you hiding in the supervisor's office when they called me in on that fateful day - the 18th?  :hide:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2015)

Just another day to me, if anything Friday the 13th has been good luck for me.  My cat had some serious elimination problems for a couple of days now, I was told by phone that I didn't have to drag him into the vets today and get clawed and stressed in the process, if I brought in a sample and the doctor approved to give the "cure".  Well, got lucky again, just waited with a walk-in appointment for around 15 min. for sample test results and was presented with the exact medication I was going for.  Been a good day so far.

There's 3 Friday the 13ths in 2015.  There was on in February, this one in March and there'll be another in November....it's all good!


----------



## pchrise (Mar 13, 2015)

Cookie said:


> It doesn't matter to me or stop me from doing anything, but I always notice it is Fri. 13th, the media won't let us forget it.



That is for sure slow news day to make such a fuss .


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 13, 2015)

I agree with you SeaBreeze. Just another day. Sorry to hear your cat had some problems . And happy to hear it is all cleared up now.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2015)

*Triskaidekaphobia *is the term for the fear of just the number 13.   So, I guess you could have a bad day *every* month if you were _really_ superstitious.  Supposedly, it's based on the fact that there were 13 seated at The Last Supper and we all know how THAT turned out.  My grandmother turned 13 on August 13, 1913, so she always considered 13 her lucky number.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 13, 2015)

I agree with you too Paul James.  It is just another day of the week.............. nothing will happen lest the Lord plans it.  Everyone quit watching the movie! lol lol lol


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Jim, you obviously knew this private information about my firing and took the liberty of changing my post!  I'm so mortified!  But how did you know???  I know you used to live in San Diego - were you hiding in the supervisor's office when they called me in on that fateful day - the 18th?  :hide:



I have people Glinda.


----------



## Steve (Mar 14, 2015)

*hey ................  We  all  survived  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Glinda (Mar 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have people Glinda.



So it's YOU!!  That explains why that guy down the street always leaves his house at the same time I do!!  You Zonies are devious!!


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 14, 2015)

I didn't even think about yesterday being the 13th. I guess it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 14, 2015)

But what about November? :hororr::hororr::hororr:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 14, 2015)

Glinda said:


> So it's YOU!!  That explains why that guy down the street always leaves his house at the same time I do!!  You Zonies are devious!!



I resemble that Glinda I am not a deviant!


----------



## oakapple (Mar 14, 2015)

Nothing bad ever happens to me on this day, because I throw salt over my left shoulder as I leave the house.
(not really, but I have heard of this being done.)


----------



## John C (Mar 14, 2015)

I know of at least one hospital that calls the actual 13th floor the 14th floor.  Interestingly enough, their "14th floor" services only psychiatric patients.  This may be a practice nation wide, but I know of only this one case.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 14, 2015)

John C said:


> I know of at least one hospital that calls the actual 13th floor the 14th floor.  Interestingly enough, their "14th floor" services only psychiatric patients.  This may be a practice nation wide, but I know of only this one case.



I see the 13th floor skipped in many buildings.  Common.  I think it's because users are skittish about 13.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 14, 2015)

My apartment building does not have a 13th floor, it goes from 12 to 14. Same goes for many buildings here.  Better to be safe than sorry, I guess.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

that is just silly to skip the number 13. lol lol


----------



## Paul James (Mar 14, 2015)

I am only superstitious when my wife asks me about something she is wanting, at my age I have memory loss a lot. Paul


----------



## John C (Mar 14, 2015)

It just now came to me, but when Friday the 13th comes in March, it may be double trouble since it falls close to the :"Ides of March".


----------



## Paul James (Mar 14, 2015)

Good thought my birthday March 19th? Paul


----------



## Steve (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry Paul.. I remember you saying something, but I forgot...................  LOL


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 15, 2015)

John C said:


> It just now came to me, but when Friday the 13th comes in March, it may be double trouble since it falls close to the :"Ides of March".



The Ides of March is our wedding anniversary.

March 19th is St Joseph's Day. Having worked for the Australian Josephites I could never forget that date either.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Didn't Saint Joseph invent children's aspirin?  A nice guy...


----------



## littleowl (Mar 16, 2015)

I am only superstitious if the wife asks me if I am ok.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 16, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Didn't Saint Joseph invent children's aspirin?  A nice guy...



What the? Must be some obscure American reference...


----------



## John C (Mar 16, 2015)

And St. Patrick's Day is March 17.


----------

